

It's official: HP will break itself in two - diltonm
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2691819/hardware/its-official-hp-will-break-itself-in-two.html?source=CTWNLE_nlt_dailyam_2014-10-06#tk.rss_all

======
diltonm
This is interesting. I think it could be a smart move. A business with a
hardware focus is so different from one with a software/services focus. PC's
didn't die the death that some in the mobile industry predicted; in fact they
are coming back strong:

[http://fortune.com/2014/08/20/hewlett-packard-posts-
surprise...](http://fortune.com/2014/08/20/hewlett-packard-posts-surprise-
revenue-gain-on-strong-pc-sales/)

